# Bran Buds



## Chloe123 (Sep 3, 2016)

I started eating Bran Buds on my doctors recommendation. At first I was happy with the results. From watching an episode of Dr Oz where he explained that normal stool should be toothpaste consistency I was relieved to finally being regular. So I continued taking about 1/2 cup per day.

I realize now that the psyillium in the buds was irritating my bowels because my stool became too loose. Now I am at the point that even though I stopped eating the Bran Buds my bowels are irritable non-stop. I have loose stool all the time and its been at least three weeks now that I can't calm down my IB.

In the past I have had a flex sigmoidoscopy with no problems found and have done the occult blood test with no negative results.

I don't know if milk of magnesium would help?


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

it never worked for me


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

milk of magnesia is an osmotic laxative. people take it when they are having problems with constipation. it will not firm up your stools. it has the opposite effect. it will make them looser or cause diarrhea, depending on how much of it you take.

if your problem now is loose stools and if you are wanting to firm up your stools, you could maybe try adding insoluble fiber. psyllium contains soluble fiber and that can loosen and soften stools. go slowly because too much fiber at once can cause gas. you could eat foods with more fiber (keeping a food diary helps) or take a fiber supplement that does not contain psyllium or other soluble fiber if this type of fiber bothers you.

if loose stools and/or diarrhea is your problem now, you want want to take a look at the diarrhea board. they have a lot of good tips for firming up stools over there. a lot of people say that taking calcium helps with that.

good luck with everything. take care.


----------

